# Craft Beer in Dubai...



## Balla Boy

Hi all, 

I'm a bit of a beer geek, and was wondering about specialist beer outlets/bars in Dubai. Is there anywhere that carries American Craft Beers like Sierra Nevada, Goose Island, Anchor, Brooklyn etc?


I've seen that there are a few belgian beer bars, and the Centaurus weissbier lines seem to be a reasonable bet in terms of stocking up the fridge, but does anyone know if places like Barracuda carry other specialist beers?

I may be forced to embrace the restrictions on alcohol pretty whole heartedly if my main option is Heineken


----------



## Balla Boy

oh - and as a follow on - I'm assuming that home brewing isn't warmly welcomed by the authorities? Are they likely to stop a demijohn, bottles and some tubing coming through in a shipment container?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Balla Boy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a bit of a beer geek, and was wondering about specialist beer outlets/bars in Dubai. Is there anywhere that carries American Craft Beers like Sierra Nevada, Goose Island, Anchor, Brooklyn etc?
> 
> 
> I've seen that there are a few belgian beer bars, and the Centaurus weissbier lines seem to be a reasonable bet in terms of stocking up the fridge, but does anyone know if places like Barracuda carry other specialist beers?
> 
> I may be forced to embrace the restrictions on alcohol pretty whole heartedly if my main option is Heineken


Know exactly where you are coming from on this one as I am on the hunt for exactly the same...not a fan at all of the usual lineup Ive seen so far, as choice goes its not great.

Think I can put the majority of my weight loss on the 'cant be bothered to drink it' regime now.

Was planning on making the hike out to Barracuda when the alcohol license comes through, but would be great if someone could give us a heads up on what they do stock out there apart from the usual.


----------



## Stevesolar

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Know exactly where you are coming from on this one as I am on the hunt for exactly the same...not a fan at all of the usual lineup Ive seen so far, as choice goes its not great.
> 
> Think I can put the majority of my weight loss on the 'cant be bothered to drink it' regime now.
> 
> Was planning on making the hike out to Barracuda when the alcohol license comes through, but would be great if someone could give us a heads up on what they do stock out there apart from the usual.


Hi,
They stock a wide range of unusual hop beverages!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They stock a wide range of unusual hop beverages!
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers Steve and thanks for that.

Ive been trying to get an idea of the size and range they might have up there from a few blog posts and pics.

Also tried in vain to get some kind of list from anywhere but not a lot of luck so far, never thought I would be getting excited about going out to get beer....but this one is coming pretty close if they do have a decent range.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Their range includes products from UK, Germany, Belgium, India, China, Japan, Korea, South Africa, Mexico, Spain and many other countries!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo

Unless things have changed recently you don't need an alcohol license to shop at Barracuda. That's one of the main reasons people go there, the other being the cheaper prices.

It's unlikely that you'll find American craft beer in the UAE as the distribution outside the US is still fairly limited. But Barracuda does offer a wide range of European beers, including some nice German and Czech beer. 



GloballyRelaxed said:


> Know exactly where you are coming from on this one as I am on the hunt for exactly the same...not a fan at all of the usual lineup Ive seen so far, as choice goes its not great.
> 
> Think I can put the majority of my weight loss on the 'cant be bothered to drink it' regime now.
> 
> Was planning on making the hike out to Barracuda when the alcohol license comes through, but would be great if someone could give us a heads up on what they do stock out there apart from the usual.


----------



## ElCalvo

TallyHo said:


> Unless things have changed recently you don't need an alcohol license to shop at Barracuda.


no need for a license at Barracuda but for transporting it in dubai you do


----------



## Stevesolar

ElCalvo said:


> no need for a license at Barracuda but for transporting it in dubai you do


Hi,
From what i understand - even having a Dubai licence does not give you permission to buy alcohol in Barracuda and then transport it via Sharjah to Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo

Correct. The Dubai alcohol licence is only valid within Dubai emirate. Sharjah obviously does not have any alcohol licences so it's always illegal to transport alcohol through Sharjah, even if you legally buy it in UAQ for consumption in Dubai. One of the quirks of the UAE.





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> From what i understand - even having a Dubai licence does not give you permission to buy alcohol in Barracuda and then transport it via Sharjah to Dubai.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Ahh...that indeed is a quirk.

The only reason I was waiting for the license to come through before doing a Barra run was the transport issue.

Think I will still wait though, knowing my luck will be on the last leg of the journey in Dubai and it will go fubar so nice to have a bit of cover.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Cheers Steve and thanks for that.
> 
> Ive been trying to get an idea of the size and range they might have up there from a few blog posts and pics.
> 
> Also tried in vain to get some kind of list from anywhere but not a lot of luck so far, never thought I would be getting excited about going out to get beer....but this one is coming pretty close if they do have a decent range.
> 
> Thanks again.


One time you will go and spot your favorite brew, the next time it maybe it is nowhere to be seen. Unless it is the standard Heineken, Fosters, etc, then it is always in stock. But what they do have in stock is impressive - beer, wine and vodka wise, not so much on the bourbon variety though. ;-(


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

XDoodle****** said:


> One time you will go and spot your favorite brew, the next time it maybe it is nowhere to be seen. Unless it is the standard Heineken, Fosters, etc, then it is always in stock. But what they do have in stock is impressive - beer, wine and vodka wise, not so much on the bourbon variety though. ;-(


oooooh....I don't think I am this excited to see this place as I was to see the Mets sweep the Yankees......but its close.....its damn close.


----------



## lxinuk

I was thrilled before Xmas to get a half litre of cherry brandy for 10Aed and it was gorgeous!

When returning from Barracuda take the 611 - avoiding central Sharjah - and watch out for anyone who follows you out!

Lx


----------



## Balla Boy

Haven't made the Barraccuda trek yet, but some initial findings:

Belgian Beer Cafe (predictably) seems to have the best dedicated beer selection. 

Best draught beer I've found is at the Dow and Anchor at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Schielhallion and Engine Oil from Harviestoun on tap. 

Hoegaarden is becoming a bit of a staple, and there's a fair amount of weissbier available through off licenses. 

Any more for any more?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Found Paulaner Hefe Weizen on tap at the Jumeriah Islands Club, also 'The Scene' at Pier 7 which as a bonus dishes out free fries/chips (delete appropriate) 

Also the barman at 'The Scene' was saying that they are hopefully getting in some craft beers soon and to check back occasionally.


MMI also do both the original and Hefe Weizen in cases at their Ibn Battuta store.


----------



## ash_ak

I haven't seen much of a craft beer selection at Barracuda. Definitely no Sierra Nevada or the likes. Mostly saw high volume lagers & pilsners from various countries.


----------



## JonGard

I've got two types of Paulaner in Nezesausdi.

Then ESB, 1845 and Hobgoblin.

Waiting on a delivery of Brooklyn Beer shortly.

At least a bit different to the norm!


----------



## The Rascal

Weirdly enough MMI in Al Hamra RAK, end of E311, turn left and it's a few miles down there on the right, have a great range of beers too. They have numerous special offers on too. Al Hamra Cellar


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

The Rascal said:


> Weirdly enough MMI in Al Hamra RAK, end of E311, turn left and it's a few miles down there on the right, have a great range of beers too. They have numerous special offers on too. Al Hamra Cellar


Kind of begs the question why the other MMI's don't stock many of these.


----------



## Haru

Out of curiosity, have you guys found any beers from Australia? Not Fosters....

Haru


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Haru said:


> Out of curiosity, have you guys found any beers from Australia? Not Fosters....
> 
> Haru


That MMI in Al Hamra does James Boags................

cracking stuff.


----------



## JonGard

Haru said:


> Out of curiosity, have you guys found any beers from Australia? Not Fosters....
> 
> Haru


Hi Haru,

We've got bottled Tooheys and VB in Nezesaussi.

(Sorry mods if that is advertising!)


----------



## INFAMOUS

JonGard said:


> Hi Haru,
> 
> We've got bottled Tooheys and VB in Nezesaussi.
> 
> (Sorry mods if that is advertising!)


Is Nezesaussi finally open again??!?!?


----------



## INFAMOUS

INFAMOUS said:


> Is Nezesaussi finally open again??!?!?



Just called and it is! Sweet, I'll be going tonight. Hoping it is still Smoke Free! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JonGard

Yeah, reopened middle of February. Only starting advertising now though, very soft opening.

Ask for Jon and I'll get you a pint


----------



## Haru

JonGard said:


> Hi Haru,
> 
> We've got bottled Tooheys and VB in Nezesaussi.
> 
> (Sorry mods if that is advertising!)


Ahh I'll give it a try sometime then.

Don't suppose you have any of the Coopers range?

Haru


----------



## INFAMOUS

JonGard said:


> Yeah, reopened middle of February. Only starting advertising now though, very soft opening.
> 
> Ask for Jon and I'll get you a pint


I went and everyone said that the Tooheys hadn't come in yet . Food was still good and I love that it is smoke free. Not sure I am feeling the new decor tho. I liked the old look better.


----------



## Balla Boy

Looks like the MMI range may be about to expand a bit. There was a beer festival of sorts at Reform in the Lakes last weekend. Promised "40 unique beers", but it turned out that 90% of that was made up of Heineken, Corona, Amstel, Guinness etc. 

But they were carrying some interesting Fullers Beers - Honey Dew, Wild River and Chiswick - as well as a couple from Brains' new Craft Beer range. The Barry Island IPA was excellent. 

Apparently both The Reform and MMI will be carrying these from here on.

Just saw the mention of Brooklyn above. That's me in!


----------



## Balla Boy

Do I need a license for MMI Al Hamra?


----------



## BedouGirl

Balla Boy said:


> Do I need a license for MMI Al Hamra?


Not when I was last there.


----------



## Balla Boy

Haru said:


> Out of curiosity, have you guys found any beers from Australia? Not Fosters....
> 
> Haru


Made it to Barracuda, and they have both Coopers Sparkling Pale Ale and VB.

Also a fair range of English Real Ales, and the Brains Craft range. Now all I need to track down is some more draught options and I'm happy. 

Has anyone been to Perry and Blackwelders at the Madinat? It looks the part from what I've seen, but I've a horrible fear that I'll rock up full of anticipation and be let down.


----------



## Haru

Balla Boy said:


> Made it to Barracuda, and they have both Coopers Sparkling Pale Ale and VB.


That's great! Haha I've been missing Coopers green for a while.


----------



## CLW85

Balla Boy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a bit of a beer geek, and was wondering about specialist beer outlets/bars in Dubai. Is there anywhere that carries American Craft Beers like Sierra Nevada, Goose Island, Anchor, Brooklyn etc?
> 
> 
> I've seen that there are a few belgian beer bars, and the Centaurus weissbier lines seem to be a reasonable bet in terms of stocking up the fridge, but does anyone know if places like Barracuda carry other specialist beers?
> 
> I may be forced to embrace the restrictions on alcohol pretty whole heartedly if my main option is Heineken


No chance in hell.. I've been trying to bring Lagunitas IPA, with no luck.. EVer tried special ordering it through Spinney's, but their "beer guy" (and I use the term loosely) told me that he can't, but they have Fullers IPA.. Stuff tastes like a mix between a stout an a weak IPA.. Too thick..

If you want any of APA's, you're pretty much out of luck until you head over to somewhere in Europe. I'm heading to Berlin over Eid, and I'm looking forward to having a few of the Lagunitas, St Archer and Devil's Tale.. 

As for home brewing, I'm a bit confused on this one.. I doubt it's legal, but there are quite a few kits available on desertcart. I have friends that brew out in Belgium, and after checking them out they've told me they're all great starter kits, you just have to make sure they don't stop it at the border... The real issues I'd say would be getting the hops through.. The kit is one thing, but ordering you cascade/chinook/centennial will be an issue.. 

Good luck either way!


----------



## Balla Boy

CLW85 said:


> No chance in hell.. I've been trying to bring Lagunitas IPA, with no luck.. EVer tried special ordering it through Spinney's, but their "beer guy" (and I use the term loosely) told me that he can't, but they have Fullers IPA.. Stuff tastes like a mix between a stout an a weak IPA.. Too thick..
> 
> If you want any of APA's, you're pretty much out of luck until you head over to somewhere in Europe. I'm heading to Berlin over Eid, and I'm looking forward to having a few of the Lagunitas, St Archer and Devil's Tale..
> 
> As for home brewing, I'm a bit confused on this one.. I doubt it's legal, but there are quite a few kits available on desertcart. I have friends that brew out in Belgium, and after checking them out they've told me they're all great starter kits, you just have to make sure they don't stop it at the border... The real issues I'd say would be getting the hops through.. The kit is one thing, but ordering you cascade/chinook/centennial will be an issue..
> 
> Good luck either way!



Draft is still a bit of a dead loss, but I've been making some progress! The Scene bar at Pier 7 carries Brooklyn Lager and Brooklyn IPA, as well as Anchor Steam. The crab place at Media One carries Brooklyn too, as does Stereo Arcade. I was in the latter a couple of weeks ago and the guy there was sampling some Anchor with a view to possibly carrying that too, so it might end up in stock there. 

Of the UK beers, Frontier is ok (is now behind the bar at Fibbers and at The Scene) and the Barry Island IPA that Brains produced was being carried by Baraccuda and MMI. 

Slowly but surely...


On the brewing front, I was considering having a relative in the UK ship me mix kits in cereal boxes


----------



## CLW85

Balla Boy said:


> Draft is still a bit of a dead loss, but I've been making some progress! The Scene bar at Pier 7 carries Brooklyn Lager and Brooklyn IPA, as well as Anchor Steam. The crab place at Media One carries Brooklyn too, as does Stereo Arcade. I was in the latter a couple of weeks ago and the guy there was sampling some Anchor with a view to possibly carrying that too, so it might end up in stock there.
> 
> Of the UK beers, Frontier is ok (is now behind the bar at Fibbers and at The Scene) and the Barry Island IPA that Brains produced was being carried by Baraccuda and MMI.
> 
> Slowly but surely...
> 
> 
> On the brewing front, I was considering having a relative in the UK ship me mix kits in cereal boxes


Cool, I'll definitely check them out. I haven't had the Brooklyn IPA before, so I'll definitely give it a shot..

As for the shipping the brew kit, just make sure it's DHL.. If you ship normal post you'll have to pick it up at the post office and they inspect it in front of you.. I mean you literally have to explain to the guy what you're receiving.. had it happen a few times..

Thanks for the heads up on the new pubs


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Brooklyn IPA is to die for - The Crab Tavern in Media One carries it.

I also managed to pick up a slew of crafties from my last run to MMI last weekend (most are Scottish) but nevertheless it's good to see something else besides Bud and Heines...


----------



## Balla Boy

Do they carry Harvistoun? The Dow and Anchor has stopped selling Schielhallion on tap due to low demand (despite it being the best draft beer available in Dubai when they were selling it) but said they'd have it in bottles.

They've replaced it with Hobgoblin. Whoever is deciding on beer imports in Dubai is a clueless arse of the first water.


----------



## Visp

Jubmasterflex said:


> Brooklyn IPA is to die for - The Crab Tavern in Media One carries it.


The Brooklyn Lager is pretty good too, and a lot of bars are starting to stock them.

Wings and Rings, Nell Gwynne, Pier 7's The Scene, and the Eloquent Elephant, to name a few. It's very pricey, but worth it if you just gotta have a good beer. Warehouse has a good selection as well.


----------



## Yussif

I take it none of them are in happy hours? regardless it would be nice to have something new, I stopped checking at pier 7 and just ordered instead so i better pay attention next time around!

Also I saw Hobgoblin being advertised at Fibbers last weekend? or whenever the hopfest was, I love Ale myself so was really happy to see that pop up, just a shame in haven't found anywhere in JBR that has - how good is this Brooklyn IPA?


----------



## Balla Boy

Yussif said:


> I take it none of them are in happy hours? regardless it would be nice to have something new, I stopped checking at pier 7 and just ordered instead so i better pay attention next time around!
> 
> Also I saw Hobgoblin being advertised at Fibbers last weekend? or whenever the hopfest was, I love Ale myself so was really happy to see that pop up, just a shame in haven't found anywhere in JBR that has - how good is this Brooklyn IPA?



It's not as aggressively hoppy as some of the other US IPAs, but it weighs in just short of 7% and is strongly flavoured compared to a UK pale ale. 

Brooklyn Lager is basically a Viennese dark lager - not at all like a pilsner.


----------



## JonInDubai

In Perry & Blackwelders in Souk Madinat I've Brooklyn Lager & IPA and Anchor Steam, which is decent.

Oct 2nd we will have a few craft beers (mainly Scottish) on our list


----------



## Balla Boy

JonInDubai said:


> In Perry & Blackwelders in Souk Madinat I've Brooklyn Lager & IPA and Anchor Steam, which is decent.
> 
> Oct 2nd we will have a few craft beers (mainly Scottish) on our list



I'm in! Which Scottish beers are coming? Is Brewdog too much to hope for?


----------



## Yussif

Balla Boy said:


> It's not as aggressively hoppy as some of the other US IPAs, but it weighs in just short of 7% and is strongly flavoured compared to a UK pale ale.
> 
> Brooklyn Lager is basically a Viennese dark lager - not at all like a pilsner.


Ah so it is a pale, i never really got on with them but i will give it a go, can't say i don't like it if i haven't tried it, cheers.


----------



## TeoN

Hello all, sorry for terrible english, i am near to move to Dubai, after a full year working half here half in europe, i was really interested in found out some nice beer pub here in Dubai. follwing up the thread i wanted to ask, is not possible to have a list up to date of pub and the updated beer they have on draught ? 

(beware:all jokes possible about italians and beer have been already listened!  )


----------



## Dave-o

Trouble is real tasty cask stuff doesn't travel and we get left with the filtered and force-carbonated bottled stuff. I did find some Coopers Australian IPA that is bottle conditioned but it tastes like dishwater.

Brooklyn, Anchor and the overly fizzy stuff here is passable but looking forward to heading home at christmas for some proper grog.


----------



## danielleb-dubai

TallyHo said:


> Correct. The Dubai alcohol licence is only valid within Dubai emirate. Sharjah obviously does not have any alcohol licences so it's always illegal to transport alcohol through Sharjah, even if you legally buy it in UAQ for consumption in Dubai. One of the quirks of the UAE.


They have a great selection of craft beers in the MMI shops. Currently you can find there Frontier, Yorkshire, Thwaites, Meantime in their stores. 

In Dubai you can find craft beer (draught/bottle) in The Scene (Pier7), Reform, The Bar in courtyard hotel, Black Lion, Loca, Croft (Marriott Harbour), Maison Mathis. 

Cheers


----------



## Balla Boy

danielleb-dubai said:


> They have a great selection of craft beers in the MMI shops. Currently you can find there Frontier, Yorkshire, Thwaites, Meantime in their stores.
> 
> In Dubai you can find craft beer (draught/bottle) in The Scene (Pier7), Reform, The Bar in courtyard hotel, Black Lion, Loca, Croft (Marriott Harbour), Maison Mathis.
> 
> Cheers


Which Meantime beers are at MMI?

It's a precious attitude given where we are, but I'd not consider Frontier a craft beer at all. Fullers are a good brewery, and it's not a bad beer at all, but it's in that tier of "traditional real ale brewers throwing out something vaguely american" that a few of them have pursued in the last few years.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Regarding MMI, picked up a case each of these puppies from the Yorkshire Brewery to compliment the James Boag's.

Not too shabby at all.....and all three are getting a workout.


----------



## Standanista

They have bottled Marston's Pedigree in the George & Dragon (Ambassador Hotel, Al Ghubaiba), cheap for pub prices.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

I noticed Crab Tavern is running a month-long Seafood & Beer festival, which will feature some craft beers and cider. Hoping to check this out in a week or two.

Month-long seafood & beer festival to start in Jan | HotelierMiddleEast.com


----------



## Jamie's Jeep

Hello all craft beer fans! I too have been frustrated by the lack of choice in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Muscat. For those of us who have witnessed a beer revolution sweeping across the States, UK, Europe, Australia and Asia it feels like we are in a bit of a time-warp. I have spoken with one of the founders and the global sales manager of Brewdog to try and bring at least some of their headliner range into Dubai. I hope that we can work something out as I believe it would be very popular.
cheers,
Jamie


----------



## The Rascal

Jamie's Jeep said:


> Hello all craft beer fans! I too have been frustrated by the lack of choice in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Muscat. For those of us who have witnessed a beer revolution sweeping across the States, UK, Europe, Australia and Asia it feels like we are in a bit of a time-warp. I have spoken with one of the founders and the global sales manager of Brewdog to try and bring at least some of their headliner range into Dubai. I hope that we can work something out as I believe it would be very popular.
> cheers,
> Jamie


I concur, and Bredwog is both a great beer and a great concept (it's a kind of co-operative). The only way it will arrive in Dubai is via A&E or MMI, they have the monopoly in Dubai, in Abu Dhabi and other Emirates it's different.

Good luck, i won't hold my breath mind you.


----------



## Balla Boy

A&E are carrying Brooklyn Lager and IPA now, so there's definitely progress being made. Anchor Steam in a couple of places as well. Just waiting on Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and Goose Island and I'll be in a good place - though Punk IPA would be a very welcome addition.


----------



## Balla Boy

Just a quick update:


Brooklyn and Anchor now in a few places. The Scene, the Elequent Elephant.

Lock Stock carries a couple of Scottish craft beers, but I was too blurry to remember which 

Copper Dog has Joker IPA on draft, and they mentioned an intention to carry Brewdog when that runs out. Had the same conversation in The Scene. So it seems that Punk on draft might not be a million miles away.


----------



## JonInDubai

At P&B in Madinat Jumeirah I've Brooklyn on draught as a guest beer. Only two kegs left, but I'll have it permamently next month. 

And I'll have a Brewdog IPA in permanently within next month.


----------



## Dave-o

Looking forward to Brewdog coming to Dubai. Brooklyn IPA and Anchor Steam are alright but not a patch on super hoppy Punk IPA and Dead Pony Club.


----------



## SomewhatIrked

I would kill for some 5am Saint right now ...


----------



## Dave-o

5am Saaaaaainnnnnnt...


----------



## Balla Boy

JonInDubai said:


> At P&B in Madinat Jumeirah I've Brooklyn on draught as a guest beer. Only two kegs left, but I'll have it permamently next month.
> 
> And I'll have a Brewdog IPA in permanently within next month.



I'm in!


----------



## Visp

JonInDubai said:


> At P&B in Madinat Jumeirah I've Brooklyn on draught as a guest beer. Only two kegs left, but I'll have it permamently next month.
> 
> And I'll have a Brewdog IPA in permanently within next month.


I just might forgive you for being a USA barbecue joint without pork ribs.


----------



## Stuckmojo

Great news, MMI stock Brew Dog beers now

6 bottles for 66 AED plus tax 

I'm sooooooo happy! had to share.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Might be worth a look (and taste).

German Beer Tasting at OktoberfestDXB - Only 5 AED!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1834226376797090/


----------



## Balla Boy

Stuckmojo - Found the same in Baraccuda last week. Punk, 5am Saint, Jackhammer and Dead Pony Club. Several cases now laid up in case it's a glitch in the matrix.


----------

